# Afgh. Commando Kills Special Forces Soldier



## JBS (Apr 28, 2012)

1 in 5 friendly KIA's are attributable to ANA traitors.

http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/Milita...ial-forces-soldier-US-training-mission-futile



> An American special forces soldier was killed this week by a US-trained Afghan commando, during a joint night raid operation. One-fifth of all NATO losses in 2012 are by Afghan troops.
> 
> The latest killing of a US soldier at the hands of an Afghan counterpart – this time of a US Special Operations Forces soldier by a US-trained Afghan commando – raises anew concerns about America’s ability to build a credible Afghan security force before 2014, when US combat forces are scheduled to leave the country.
> 
> ...


 



> In this latest case, US forces shot and killed the Afghan commando perpetrator. Another Afghan commando and an interpreter were killed in the crossfire. The incident occurred in the violent Kandahar Province in southern Afghanistan.


 
As much as I am humbled by the difficulty of the SF mission, it seems the ANA are hell-bent on making the case for why they should be nuked instead.


----------



## AWP (Apr 28, 2012)

Blue skies.


----------



## TB1077 (Apr 28, 2012)

RIP warrior.  Hit close to home as this SF soldier lived very close to where I grew up.  I read about it a couple of days ago on the local newspaper's website.  I haven't seen his name announced publicly anywhere other than that newspaper.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 28, 2012)

Rest In God's Peace Warrior.


----------



## pardus (Apr 28, 2012)

RIP. Condolences to family and friends...

This shit just pisses me off.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 28, 2012)

RIP.

Read it in this mornings paper, sad indeed.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Apr 28, 2012)

Tragic and maddening.  
RIP Warrior.


----------



## CDG (Apr 28, 2012)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 28, 2012)

RIP Warrior


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## policemedic (Apr 28, 2012)

RIP


----------



## Teufel (Apr 28, 2012)

RIP warrior.  It hurts when you read things like this.


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 29, 2012)

RIP Warrior


----------



## pardus (Apr 29, 2012)

We were warned 2 days ago that 40% of the locals working on base are either insurgents or supporters of insurgents.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 29, 2012)

pardus said:


> We were warned 2 days ago that 40% of the locals working on base are either insurgents or supports of insurgents.


 
We had the same theory in 2003...  sneaky little fuckers!


----------



## 0699 (Apr 29, 2012)

RIP Soldier.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 29, 2012)

pardus said:


> We were warned 2 days ago that 40% of the locals working on base are either insurgents or supports of insurgents.


Yet we blindly allow them on base.


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 29, 2012)

SOWT said:


> Yet we blindly allow them on base.


 
Messed up.  I'm glad they killed the bastard ANA.

Rest in Peace, Warrior.


----------



## tova (Apr 29, 2012)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------

